# some pictures from the GSTA competition



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

Here is a red fox my dad and brother took last season just at dark... I mounted it for the Garden State Taxidermy Competition and took a 3rd place in the Professional Division






































Here is last Septembers bow kill took a 3rd place professional as well:










this following one you can see at Targeteers Sporting Goods, it is the owner, Rob Cerone's Missouri winter bow kill... it took a 2nd place in the Professional Division at the Garden State Taxidermy Competition..


----------



## John-in-VA (Mar 27, 2003)

Congrats great looking mounts.Love the fox mount.


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

Nice work on the fox, one of these years I have to do a competition piece and enter it. Would be good to get the feedback up front. The Moose head I am going to do may be the one. Lots of form alteration and a unique slant on the wall position.

Good to have you guys and gals that enter those competitions on here, I can get some coaching as I work on the project:darkbeer:.

Bob


----------



## JerseyJays (Jul 12, 2008)

you wont regret competeing.... its the BEST way to improve... get critiques on all your entries 1 on 1... stuff you screw up at a show you probably WONT ever screw up again... its the little things that they help you improve that bring your work a long way.

thanks for looking guys! glad you like!


----------



## runningdeer (Mar 30, 2007)

great pictures. thanks for sharing.


----------



## kwhit (Jan 8, 2010)

*Gsta*

JersyJays, FANTASTIC JOB on the mounts and your awards from the GSTA !!! As you know I'am a BIG FAN of their association and the judges they bring in to veiw the taxidermy work along with everyone who puts in time for the shows every year....The GSTA is one CLASS ACT imo. Trust me when I say I "learned" from the BEST !! Congrats again on some great work :thumbs_up


----------



## camotoe (Sep 19, 2006)

The eye detail on the whitetail is exceptional...like the red fox as well. You have a gift...


----------

